# Sharing a father and son



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you think they look alike? I think his son looks better! I bred him to my best of show nb class female!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I like the longer body of the son! Also, the fins are nicer.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

The caudal edges of the father are not as sharp. I think the female is more important than the male, really when breeding. The mother has super sharp caudal edges!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Other than the length of his body and the better fins, he looks like almost an exact copy of his daddy!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I am considering a mother son cross because her son is huge at 4 months old. Betta incest? Nobody does that to fix traits in a line.;-)


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is his copper brother with the almost the same pattern.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

That's so crazy that the marble gene would cause nearly identical coloration! Way cool! I also think the son is much better quality  great job improving the line! Totally breed that boy back to his mom! I think you'd have some amazing results


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

They do look sooo much alike!
You denitely did a great job choosing the female, the boy's body looks much more straight and the rays are much stronger... BEAUTIFUL!
I too would croos mother/son but first you gotta show off that great female... pics please!!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Cross mother and son? 

Isn't that inbreeding? Can't that cause defects in the spawn?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nope. As long as inbreeding is not too overboard it's fine. I usually breed brother to sister unless the parents have super nice fins then I cross back.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> They do look sooo much alike!
> You denitely did a great job choosing the female, the boy's body looks much more straight and the rays are much stronger... BEAUTIFUL!
> I too would croos mother/son but first you gotta show off that great female... pics please!!


 
Thanks! Both female and male have the same marble pattern. The parents are siblings. 


You can see the female in this video. It is a V part series if you want to watch the fry grow. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqE6Nz3zbIA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

She can also be seen here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UzDsZQ5ylo&feature=channel_video_title

Most of her female offspring are looking very nice, too. Maybe better, too? One of her daughters is getting the same pattern. I could also do a sibling cross. Decisions decisions!:lol: I know my purebreed ragdoll kitty was developed by crossing a mother to a son. So, why not do this with fish?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Great improvement.

I would definitely cross back to Mom and also do a sibling F2 as well. After that I'd probably look for an out cross.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks! Although it is not uncommon for some breeders to go up to F7 before outcrossing, I think F4 is the max. Really, it depends on how the fry turn out. Luckily, I keep a few parallel lines going so I may be able to wait a bit longer before outcrossing.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragonlady, your bettas are beautiful!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow the son does look better because if you look at the caudal its a better curve and i like the son's marble pattern better as well.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

My bettas are very easy spawners. Here is the exciting news happening right now. Sorry for the lousy photos, but I just had to share this news.:-D


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I LOVE watching Bettas spawn. It looks so pretty and magical. I wish I had the money/space to breed.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

The father and son are both beautiful! But I do have to agree that the son looks a bit better!  Great job, they are both handsome!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i think its because of the next generation. How does it feel to know that you have perfected the HM gene.

i love to watch bettas spawn tooo


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone!:-D 

By the way, there is no halfmoon gene. The halfmoon trait is a series of several genes.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dragonlady said:


> Thanks everyone!:-D
> 
> By the way, there is no halfmoon gene. The halfmoon trait is a series of several genes.


Yes i understand, but i didnt know what to call it lol.


----------

